# Word of the Week - Week 51, 2015



## SENC (Dec 13, 2015)

So, having enjoyed a beautiful, sunny, nearly 80 degree day in mid December in SENC, and looking forward to another similar day (may not get above 75 today, though), I was counting my blessings this morning that we're not experiencing any katabatic winds.

katabatic - Of or relating to a cold flow of air traveling downward: a katabatic wind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2015)

I said the wrong thing to my wife last night, the atmosphere was quite katabatic...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

We have been having plenty of katabatic wind- quite different then all that hot air Emitting from SENC...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2015)

That's why I don't wear skirts them katabatic winds. Or is that a draft

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> We have been having plenty of katabatic wind- quite different then all that hot air Emitting from SENC...


Touche, my macrobian friend.

macrobian - having an exceptionally long life span.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> That's why I don't wear skirts them katabatic winds. Or is that a draft


Probably gas.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> That's why I don't wear skirts them katabatic winds. Or is that a draft



OMG @Tclem in a skirt- please take that thought out of my head.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2015)

After experiencing quite a few Foehn winds during the summer, we are being blasted with katabatic wind today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Whew......more new words and wardrobe in the word of week than one can dwell on.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> OMG @Tclem in a skirt- please take that thought out of my head.....


Is the thought kinda like the Catlin Jenner photo all stretched out on the couch. ..........yeah you better delete that thought ......can't be good for ya

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

And all this time I thought katabatic was an exceptionally adept feline with superior gymnastic abilities . . .

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Is the thought kinda like the Catlin Jenner photo all stretched out on the couch. ..........yeah you better delete that thought ......can't be good for ya


Ah man you just ruined Sunday dinner. Aghhhhh that's discussing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ah man you just ruined Sunday dinner. Aghhhhh that's discussing.



@SENC - you need to work yer magic on this spelling!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ah man you just ruined Sunday dinner. Aghhhhh that's discussing.





Mike1950 said:


> @SENC - you need to work yer magic on this spelling!!!



I can't imagine discussing that image over Sunday dinner, either. But to each his own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> @SENC - you need to work yer magic on this spelling!!!


Fon-X. ....it works !


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 13, 2015)

Was some katabatic winds in Lufkin Tx. This morning ... Blew 64 train cars off track ... Going to take 48 hours to clean up the mess

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> Was some katabatic winds in Lufkin Tx. This morning ... Blew 64 train cars off track ... Going to take 48 hours to clean up the mess


Wow, that is scary!


----------

